# Double Dragon / INTENSE National Team



## dh-biker (10. Mai 2008)

Hallöle,

also Teampage ist nun endlich fertig.

Auf http://www.doubledragon-bikes.com/de/Racing-Team/
stellt sich das Double Dragon Intense Team euch vor.

Viel Spass beim schauen.

Aktuelle Ergebnisse und Infos werde ich euch nach und nach auch hier reinsetzen. Damit ihr auf dem laufenden seid  

Gruss Martin


----------



## dh-biker (10. Mai 2008)

Unser Teammember Tobias Sieber ist seit Mittwoch Abend in Maribor 1# WC Round. 
Wir drücken von hier aus beide Daumen, damit es ein tolles und Erfolgreiches erstes Race Wochenende wird.
Mit seinem Familienkollege Andreas Sieber ( Team SOLID BIKES ) hat hat er diesen Winter viel trainiert. 
Wir hoffen dass sie ein toller Battle bieten und wir dürfen gespannt sein. Erste Trainigsfahrten in Todtnau waren sehr unterhaltsam. 
Tobi ist fit und sauschnell......

NEWS aus Maribor kommen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-biker (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Dudes,

habe gestern mit Tobias Sieber telefoniert.
Es gibt leider von der Quali bisher keine Liste,( falls jemand was findet wäre super wenn ihr uns das weiterleiten könntet ).
Aber sein Lauf war o.k. Er hatte es als sein erstes Rennen in dieser Saison gesehen und daher auch als Training und zum antesten wie seine Kondition ist.
Vermutlich bewegt er sich so um den 120. Rang. 
Was gar nicht so schlecht war, in anbetracht wo die anderen deutschen waren. Ausser Klausmann, Andreas Sieber und Frank Schneider hat es keiner ins Finale in die TOP80 geschafft.
Tobias ist wohl direkt dahinter der beste Deutsche. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.
Wenn jemand mehr Info hat ???
Ansonsten ist er gesund und munter heimgekommen und freud sich jetzt auf Winterberg und Andorra als nächste Stops.
Wenn jemand Bilder hat bitte ne mail an mich.


Cheers
Martin


----------



## dh-biker (13. Mai 2008)

Hello dudes,

so Tobias ist wieder gesund daheim angekommen.
Er hat vermutlich einen Rang um die 120. 
Genau sagen lässt es sich nicht da ich bisher noch keine Liste der Qualifikation finden konnte. 
Aber er müsste dementsprechend direkt hinter Klausmann, A. Sieber, und Frank Schneider sein. Also 4. oder 5. bester Deutscher.

Die anderen waren hinter ihm.
Es war sein erstes Rennen in dieser Saison und deshalb ist es auch immer etwas schwer sich selber und das Risiko einzuschätzen.
Er meinte es wäre noch 4-5 Sekunden drin gewesen, aber nun isses vorbei und die Saison läuft.

Bis zum nächsten Rennen in Winterberg und Andorra.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## dh-biker (13. Mai 2008)

Hello dudes,

so Tobias ist wieder gesund daheim angekommen.
Er hat vermutlich einen Rang um die 120. 
Genau sagen lässt es sich nicht da ich bisher noch keine Liste der Qualifikation finden konnte. 
Aber er müsste dementsprechend direkt hinter Klausmann, A. Sieber, und Frank Schneider sein. Also 4. oder 5. bester Deutscher.

Die anderen waren hinter ihm.
Es war sein erstes Rennen in dieser Saison und deshalb ist es auch immer etwas schwer sich selber und das Risiko einzuschätzen.
Er meinte es wäre noch 4-5 Sekunden drin gewesen, aber nun isses vorbei und die Saison läuft.

Bis zum nächsten Rennen in Winterberg und Andorra.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Mai 2008)

einmal zu posten bzw zu editieren hätte doch auch gereicht 
ganz schlimm find ich persönlich die denglische Mischung (hello dudes / teammember / Maribor 1# WC Round).


----------



## dh-biker (13. Mai 2008)

komisch,
habe es eigntlich nur einmal reingestellt.
Na ja egal.


----------



## iRider (13. Mai 2008)

Lad einfach das "detailed PDF" von der UCI runter und da werden alle Deine Fragen beantwortet.

http://www.uci.ch/ftpuci/ftpsportelectronic/ftptouci/MTB/2008/32731_RiderResult_DHI_ME.pdf

Als Race-Fan/Teamsprecher/usw. sollte man eigentlich wissen wo man Rennresultate herbekommt


----------



## dh-biker (14. Mai 2008)

Danke dir.
Auf deinen Kommentar werde ich allerdings nicht eingehen.
Man sollte nie über Leute schlecht reden die man nicht kennt. 

Statement ende.


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Mai 2008)

Ich wuensche allen Teamfahrern eine gute Saison ohne schwere Stuerze und dafuer mit einer Menge Spass!


----------



## dh-biker (14. Mai 2008)

Ich werds weiter geben. 
DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-biker (17. Mai 2008)

Noah ist gestern nach Semmering auf die Staatsmeisterschaft gefahren.
Er wird dort seinen getunten Dämpfer einbauen lassen , von INTENSE und dann noch das Rennen just for fun mitfahren.
Wir wünschen ihm trotzdem viel Glück und ein schönes Wochenende, nachdem er gestern Geburtstag hatte.

Ergebnisse demnächst.


----------



## dh-biker (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Double Dragon Racing Teams,

am vergangen Wochenende fand in Winterberg der IXS Auftakt statt.
Es fanden sich extrem viele Fahrer in Winterberg ein.
Die Strecke war am Samstag super trocken und extrem staubig.
Es waren in der Lizenz Elite Klasse über 110 Fahrer gemeldet.
Der Qualilauf war für unseren Fahrer Tobias Sieber sehr gut.
Er konnte sich den 9. Rang sichern.
Direkt hinter Sam Blenkinskop ( Neuseeland )und Markus Klausmann.
Noah hatte einige Probleme mit der sehr trockenen Strecke und wurde
33#

Im Finale am Sonntag regenete es am Morgen für ein paar Stunden. Die Strecke konnte dies
sehr gut verarbeiten und wurde zu den Mittagsstunden und einsetzendem Sonnenschein wieder
sehr griffig.
Das Fahrerfeld war voll von Internationalen Fahrern.
Tobias erwischte einen sehr guten Start, bis er im Mittelteil einen Rutscher hatte und
sich die Klicks in den Schuhen mit Matsch zusetzte. Er hatte bis ins Ziel keinen Halt
mehr auf den Pedalen.
Trotzdem noch den 23. Platz und 8. bester Deutscher.
Noah hatte in einem sehr schnellen Anlieger eine 180 Grad Drehung gemacht.
Fing sich aber und fuhr auf einen 28. Platz.
Verbesserte sich sogar noch um 5 Plätze vom Qualilauf.

Tobias ist nun unterwegs nach Andorra auf den 2. WC.
Noah fährt am Wochenende in die Schweiz ans Wiriehorn zum IXS Cup.


----------



## dh-biker (27. Mai 2008)




----------



## bachmayeah (27. Mai 2008)

schoen.. aber dennoch schade, dass die fotos so doofe quali haben bzw so klein sind.


----------



## dh-biker (27. Mai 2008)

Hier nur für dich


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Mai 2008)

racy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (28. Mai 2008)

Ja schau mal einer an, wer da links an der Strecke steht


----------



## dh-biker (28. Mai 2008)

Muss man ihn kennen ????


----------

